# Ithaca SKB?



## gab (Jun 14, 2005)

I'm looking at purchasing a 20 guage Ithaca SKB model 200e. It's an older gun but is choked Skeet/Skeet with a 25" barrel and I'm thinking it'd make a good grouse gun. I don't have much experience with a SxS as I have a couple of O/U that I use exclusively for grouse/woodcock. Anyone have any experience with this gun or similar Ithaca SKB models? I don't imagine a SxS shoots much different than an O/U. Still has to be a point and shoot thing and if you're on with one you should be with the other.


----------



## KEITH207 (Feb 17, 2005)

I had a new ithica/skb 200e 12 ga with 26" barrels bored ic/mod back in 1979. I wish I still had it! 

Very smooth handling gun never misfired and was a handsome shotgun too. 

It was by far a better gun than the browning BSS or other sxs that were available then.

If you dont take it let me know ware it is and much they want for it.


----------



## SteelSearchin (Apr 8, 2004)

Sweet little guns. 

I shot my first grouse with that exact gun. Dad had to special order it with skeet/skeet barrels way back in the day when he was in the Army. Once I turned 13 I couldn't hit **** with it anymore (bought a BPS Upland Special)...

My little brother and I will probably have to armwrestle for it someday, or maybe we'll just share.


----------



## Randall McGraw (Sep 26, 2008)

I have a SKB side by side that I had opened to skeet and skeet. It is a graet Grouse and woodcock gun and I use it on Presserve pheasants. It does it all.


----------



## Huntingskeetman (Jul 25, 2008)

About five years back, I picked up a Ithaca/SKB Model 280E. It has 25in. barrels choked IC/Mod and is a 20ga I love this gun for grouse and woodcock hunting. It is very well made and is lightning quick as a woods gun, would highly recommend either it or the similar 200.


----------



## Bonz 54 (Apr 17, 2005)

I have an SKB model 280 in 20ga. I'd be surprised if the gun weighs over 6 lbs. It's choked Skeet 1 and Skeet II, single trigger, vent rib, beavertail fore-end, English Straight stock, and I absolutely LOVE this little shooter. I'd buy another in a heart beat. Your model 200 is extremely simular. FRANK


----------



## BarryPatch (Jul 21, 2004)

I have a 200E in 12 ga. It is a good gun. I like longer barrels but that is purely a matter of taste. The only issue with the Ithaca/SKB series is a tendency or the wood to split at the points of the scallops.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Huntingskeetman said:


> About five years back, I picked up a Ithaca/SKB Model 280E. It has 25in. barrels choked IC/Mod and is a 20ga I love this gun for grouse and woodcock hunting. It is very well made and is lightning quick as a woods gun, would highly recommend either it or the similar 200.


 I also have this gun my great grand dad past down to me love this little gun it does not get used much in the grouse woods only afew times a year but a very lovely gun.


----------



## 5PATS (Feb 11, 2004)

I have 2 Mod. 100's. I would buy another at the drop of a hat.


----------



## milmo1 (Nov 9, 2005)

I just shot my 100 yesterday. Chocked imp/mod. The gun points wonderfully, although I shot it rather poorly. Just used to the Citori Upland I suppose.


----------



## gab (Jun 14, 2005)

BarryPatch, is the stock cracking at the point of the scallops a big issue? I assume it can't be prevented, but is it repairable?


----------



## BarryPatch (Jul 21, 2004)

gab said:


> BarryPatch, is the stock cracking at the point of the scallops a big issue? I assume it can't be prevented, but is it repairable?


It is an issue but I still shoot mine cracks and all. They can be repaired but I'd look at having the stock re-fitted. If it cracked once it will crack again. I've seen a disproportionate number of cracks on these guns and they're all at the same points.


----------



## Vahunter (Sep 11, 2008)

These are great guns. I have shot a 20 ga. model 100 for 20 years. I shoot it better than anything else I own. I bought another this summer at a gun show for a spare. The older one has been opened up to IC and Mod. I'll leave the newer one at M/F for pheasant and sharptails.


----------

